# More HSB cars by Train Line Gartenbahnen



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Meik Schröder of Herforder Lokschuppen (TrainLine Gartenbahnen; TrainLine 45) has added two more HSB passenger cars to his portfolio.
Both of these now include advertising at the side of the car - they are currently on the main page of the Large Scale database at:

http://www.gbdb.info/

In future you will find them here:
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=3205
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=3206


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Thank Knut,

Just for clarification the two listed cars are part of a three car set.








However there is also a new car "Kristall Sauna Thermen - Heisser Broken" which has limited production run. 
















All these beautiful cars are stocked here in the US.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Axel, 

The trouble is, at least when I talk to the guys in Germany, that the last car in the set, the Schierker Feuerstein one, never came in a 6-window version in the prototype, so people who are really into HSB (which I'm not), don't want to buy the set with that car in it and dealers are breaking up the set and are selling the other two cars individually. 
Besides that, the 6-window Schierker Feuerstein car was also already done by LGB: 
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=443 

But if I get a large, good quality picture of either that extra car of the complete set, I'd be happy to include that in the database as well. 

The cars are well made, certainly worth the money and fpr anyone who wants more prototypical bogies, last time I checked there were three small German suppliers offering three different prototypical versions. 
I should probably add those to the database as well. 

Knut


----------



## bhewitt452 (Jan 4, 2008)

Having seen these cars I can attest that they are beautiful and well made.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By krs on 30 Jul 2011 02:12 PM 
Axel, 

The trouble is, at least when I talk to the guys in Germany, that the last car in the set, the Schierker Feuerstein one, never came in a 6-window version in the prototype, so people who are really into HSB (which I'm not), don't want to buy the set with that car in it and dealers are breaking up the set and are selling the other two cars individually. 
[...]
Knut 
Knut, that should be easy to solve, HSB should simply paint one of their 6-window cars in Schirker Feuerstein advert to match the TrainLine car! Best wishes from hot Taipei, Zubi


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By zubi on 01 Aug 2011 11:20 PM 
Knut, that should be easy to solve, HSB should simply paint one of their 6-window cars in Schirker Feuerstein advert to match the TrainLine car! Best wishes from hot Taipei, Zubi 
There you go!
Perfect solution - reminds me of the blue RhB Croc. When LGB came out with it a lot of people moaned complaining that the RhB never had a Crocodile painted blue - so next thing you know, LGB and Bemo sponsored a blue paint job for one of the RhB Crocs.

I decided to double-check what I was told about that car - took me a while to find a picture of the prototype


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Knut, yes, that Crok story was really hilarious. One of the good reasons to get the blue LGB Croc... or the new Kiss model if one prefers heavy metal. I guess it is only a matter of time, when we will see a 6 window version of the HSB car, and if not anytime soon, it always remains a possibility;-)! That is the big advantage of living narrow gauge! Best, Zubi


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Granted there is one window missing, because that would have been another side form, however the TL45 car looks much closer to the prototype than the LGB one









All these in Germany who "complain" shouldn't have bought a single LGB car, because those had nothing in common with the HSB cars:

Prototype










TrainLine45









LGB


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Axel Tillmann on 02 Aug 2011 06:05 PM 
Granted there is one window missing, because that would have been another side form ...........

Probably true; I'm sure you know much more about it than I do.

But TrainLine has at least three different seven window versions now:

http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=3205

http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=3206

http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=2695

Maybe they should have made the fourth one or just not made a car with that livery.


I assume all the other Train Line HSB cars are much closer to the prototype, except for the bogies of course, but for those proper prototypical ones are now available.

Knut


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

I wasn't asked at the time, but in retrospect the square window version of the 6 window car is much closer to prototype then the 7 window version you are referring to. The cars you point to have a rectangular window while the Fierker Feuerstein has square windows.

And the cars are actually selling well, there are always a few ones who find this and that, but the car still delivers the look and feel of the prototype.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Axel Tillmann on 03 Aug 2011 04:33 AM 
I wasn't asked at the time, but in retrospect the square window version of the 6 window car is much closer to prototype then the 7 window version you are referring to. The cars you point to have a rectangular window while the Fierker Feuerstein has square windows.



I know that the first two cars I pointed two have rectangular windows, also much larger ones, the third one has the smaller windows but a different arrangement - that why I said:
*Maybe they should have made the fourth one or just not made a car with that livery.*

Did you miss that?

BTW - We have a saying: "Close only counts in horse-shoes (the game)


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

BTW - We have a saying: "Close only counts in horse-shoes (the game) 


I learned it as "Close only counts in horse-shoes and hand grenades".


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

And here I thought Close enough was an American government standard.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Two questions about the prototype of these cars. I have some videos of the HSB before the fall of the wall when the cars were labeled DR. I seems as if those cars have a brighter shade of red (similar to the LGB shade). Is that true? Were the DR cars brighter red? My ohther question is: Are these cars considered Reko wagons? (My apologies if that has alreadt been covered by a previous post.)


----------



## Toney (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Dave

may I answering your question:

The colors of the HSB-coaches are the following: Rubinrot (Rubyred?) *RAL 3003* and
Hellelfenbein (light ebony?) *RAL 1014 *



If you type the *fat *part in Google, the colors will be shown.


Passenger cars of the HSB are mixed, the older ones were reconstructed (REKO) by the Deutsche Reichsbahn
and many of the cars are new build in the last two decades.

Any more questions?

Greetings

Toney


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Today's prototypical colors are the darker red. However, all cars are available in LGB red and in HSB red. But I can report that we sell 80% HSB red. For my and other's people personal taste the cars look nicer in the darker color. You can see on Youtube or google pics the current correct HSB prototype colors are the darker red version of TL45.


----------

